

MadeForHackers.com - Kick ass landing pages for kick ass hackers - niico
http://www.madeforhackers.com

======
barlo
Also, what's with the html? It seems to have been generated given the alt
text, and it also seems to have been saved by IE and then reuploaded? Or, did
you, for some odd reason, specifically decide to manually add that, even
though a bulk of your audience will definitely not be using IE?

    
    
        <!-- saved from url=(0033)http://madeforhackers.com/ --> 
    

[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms537628(v=vs.85).as...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms537628\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

------
shawncplus
How long until douches stop calling themselves "ninja" devs, or "hackers"?
Because I really can't wait for that day. It'll be a good day.

~~~
sandal
Ninja and hacker are two very different words, hacker actually has some rich
history and meaning to it. But it's true that it hardly means anything without
a whole lot of context now that it seems to just mean 'programmer who doesn't
wear a suit to work'

------
barlo
If you're trying to sell any kind of professional service, especially one
where you will be designing a brand and its identity, you should not use "I
can haz design" as the name of one of your packages.

~~~
niico
I'd say to you "I can haz some sense of humor"

